

Travis CI integrated into GitHub pull requests thanks to new Commit Status API - Seldaek
https://github.com/blog/1227-commit-status-api

======
Lewisham
I love this _a lot_ , but I would love this more if GitHub bought up Travis so
I can do things like have Travis run on private repositories.

I'm really glad Travis has such awesome sponsors keeping them alive, but I
think most paying customers of GitHub would be more than happy to pay an extra
$5 a month or something to have priority queuing on Travis, and ability to run
on private repos and such. With build checking brought in-house, I really
don't know what else GitHub would be missing from the overall process of
checking in code.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
It looks like Travis has a "pro" edition coming, but the link goes to a
placeholder page ATM

<http://about.travis-ci.org/docs/user/travis-pro/>

~~~
Lewisham
Oh, neat!

I think there is an aspect which I didn't mention of "Who do you trust with
your code?" and GitHub has done well to earn the trust of lots of great
companies, but I can certainly see IT managers getting a bit ancy at adding
another point of confidentiality failure by looping in Travis as well.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Maybe "Enterprise" accounts could have VMs with FDE; Travis gives them a bare
image that's then encrypted w/ a user-provided key, so (barring a hostile
attack on the host's memory) only the user has access to their data.

Though the same users that want such a thing are likely also running (locally
hosted) GitHub Enterprise, it'd make more sense to provide a similar option
for Travis.

------
arturadib
Great to see Travis supporting Pull Requests.

At Mozilla we've been using Bot.io for several of our Github projects (PDF.js,
Firefox OS, Popcorn.js, etc) since mid-2011 to launch regression tests right
from Pull Requests. It's fully customizeable (runs on Windows, Linux, Mac,
etc), open source, and a breeze to install:

<http://github.com/arturadib/botio>

We'll likely be implementing the status API very soon. Let me know if I can
help at @arturadib.

~~~
kinow
I think BuildHive (<https://buildhive.cloudbees.com/>) supports Pull Requests
too. I'm using for my repositories, and I have an internal Jenkins server for
private repositories.

~~~
timdorr
Yes, they do: <https://github.com/jenkinsci/github-plugin/pull/17>

Kohsuke Kawaguchi (the creator of Jenkins) has added this API to his Java
library for Github: [https://github.com/kohsuke/github-
api/commit/892d2acaa2ca737...](https://github.com/kohsuke/github-
api/commit/892d2acaa2ca737223c13b2c22705041eeca3917) So, it's just a matter of
time until that trickles downstream to the plugin and BuildHive.

------
markoa
For all who use Ruby and want to have great CI of private projects today,
Semaphore (<https://semaphoreapp.com>) already implemented support for this
awesome API: [http://renderedtext.com/blog/2012/09/04/semaphore-
implements...](http://renderedtext.com/blog/2012/09/04/semaphore-implements-
githubs-status-api-in-record-time/).

------
LogicX
CircleCI (www.circleci.com), which we use has similarly promised this
functionality in the coming day.

------
UK-AL
The problem with github for business, is that you pay via the amount of
repositories. You could have huge projects, or lots of small projects yet you
still pay via the amount of repos you have.

This makes it impractical for certain types of business.

